# New work bench



## stevehuckss396 (May 16, 2013)

I have spent the last 4 days working on a new work bench. I have only been in the planning stages for about 4 years. I rescued the steel top from the dumpster and the rest cost about $350USD for all the wood, the hinges and door hardware. That even included a gallon of white paint. Now i will have one more counter top I cant find under all the crap that will find a home on it. The small drill press and band saw have needed a home for a long time and the bench behind it is over cramped so this will make things a lot less cramped. Now i need to figure out a way to store my metal and I will be in good shape. There is a hole in the top that will be hinged. The hatch can be opened to access the petrobond and the molds can be pounded out right next to the hole. It is 16 feet long so there will be plenty of storage for casting stuff and other odds and ends that are hobby related.

Just had to brag a little.


----------



## Paulsv (May 16, 2013)

You must hang around some pretty classy dumpsters!  Great job.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (May 16, 2013)

> There is a hole in the top that will be hinged. The hatch can be opened to access the petrobond and the molds can be pounded out right next to the hole.


 
Nice work   Thm:some thing to brag about for sure

are you planning in doing more casting project


----------



## aarggh (May 16, 2013)

Nice! I'm jealous, my workbench is the table of my cnc machine at the moment!

cheers, Ian


----------



## seagar (May 16, 2013)

HAY!!! Your not just a pretty face. LOL

Ian (seagar)


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 16, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Nice work   Thm:some thing to brag about for sure
> 
> are you planning in doing more casting project




I have a few things in mind. Casting is one thing that I get a kick out of. Wish I was better at it but i'm learning.


----------



## Path (May 17, 2013)

Very nice ... 


Pat H.


----------



## slaurenson (May 20, 2013)

what a beautifully built looking bench, I wish I had the room to do that! it looks great as it is - you said you got some white paint to, I hope that's not to cover up that nice wood!! (sorry I like plain wood)


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 20, 2013)

slaurenson said:


> what a beautifully built looking bench, I wish I had the room to do that! it looks great as it is - you said you got some white paint to, I hope that's not to cover up that nice wood!! (sorry I like plain wood)




Yeah I like the wood myself but I painted it white to seal the wood. There is always some type of oil getting everywhere. Also I paint everything white because it helps to brighten up the shop. Makes the most of the lights. Everything, walls, ceiling, cabinets, every thing gets white unless it's not nailed down.


----------



## /// (May 21, 2013)

> Everything, walls, ceiling, cabinets, every thing gets white


Steve's place Rof}


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 21, 2013)

Hahahaha!  Love it.  Now squeeze in that blue Silverado and it'd be his place for sure.  Speaking of blue Silverados, I see you have good taste in trucks as well.


----------



## /// (May 22, 2013)

Steve's been awfully quiet, hope I didn't offend? :hDe:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 22, 2013)

/// said:


> Steve's been awfully quiet, hope I didn't offend? :hDe:





Oh hell no!!  I can take a beating. I have been busy designing a rack for holding material. I have a bunch of different metals and alot of it is round. I got 100 foot of 4 inch pvc pipe off craigslist and did some drawing yesterday. After dinner i'm going to the store for some 2X4's and start building. I should have it done by the weekend and i'll post some pix of that too. Guess what color the pipe is! And I have a half gallon of paint left for the wood part of the rack also. After the rack is done I should be ready to get back to models. Of course that's what I said about the bench.


----------

